# Archery Software



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

What is the easiest AA, AM type software to use for a guy who is lucky he can turn a computer on  I would most likely use it only on my home computer, unless one of them would work on an Ipod touch(maybe my son would let me borrow his??).


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

AM is the way to go. AA from what i read is no longer for sale.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

AA is a breeze to use and I have had perfect tapes with it. AM is nice as well but my bunny marks were off. I know Scott was looking into it a while ago but I am not sure if the fix has been made. If you want a shaft selector I would go with AA, if its just for tapes AM. You can shoot your bunny marks in and edit them.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I have both, AA and AM and honestly, with AM, other than printing a sight bar tape, I really don't need AA. AM works on the iTouch (that's what it was written for) and I love the fact that I can walk out with a never before shot bow and in short order have two marks to put into the iTouch and off we go to shoot a round. The only thing I have to tweak a bit are my bunnies, so I just shoot the first one in and I know then how to shoot the other three. It also does great on angles and cuts and I've come to rely on what it tells me there. :thumb:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

What about On target???


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

RatherBArchery said:


> What about On target???


Ive been using on Target for years. Works excellent. Same as above though....I have to tweak my bunnies. Usually shoot a bit high.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

My AA disk is messed up. So I have to order another disk. Probly OT this time


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am finally getting around to pulling the trigger on a program, any last minute suggestions??


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Accurate Sights by James Park, for PC though, not iTouch/iPhone, availabe at the Urban Archery store online, does distances, gauging, sight tapes, assists with tuning also.


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

With AM every mark from 20 feet to 90 meters has been dead on.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Bobbyson1a said:


> AM is the way to go. AA from what i read is no longer for sale.



AA is still for sale. AAPalm is not.

bottom of the ordering page

http://archersadvantage.com/AdPages/Order_Info.htm


AA has a good amount of pre-measurements that need to be done for the best results. really not that difficult if you have someone to assist or have a drawboard.

i have had good results with AA and AAPalm when i had all the prerequisites done and entered.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Rock, 
I am going with the AA because most at my fellow club members have it and could help me get started if needed. I am building a draw board for use at the club but already have my specs, for now. You know how often archers tinker


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

njshadowwalker said:


> Ive been using on Target for years. Works excellent. Same as above though....I have to tweak my bunnies. Usually shoot a bit high.


If I am not mistaken, OT2 and AM use the same ballistics calculations. That would explain the similarities when doing bunny marks.

I have heard that if you measure to the top of the arrow instead of the middle when doing peep height, it helps those marks out.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I bought AA and after entering all the correct info got my first set of perfect marks!!! All peeps were deadcenter, height wise. Shot the hunter half at my club and the shots that felt good found the 5spot. Some that even didn't feel that great found the edges too


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

what about TAP?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Shot a full round with these AA marks yesterday and all were perfect!!! Very happy with my choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

carlosii said:


> what about TAP?


I use TAP and couldn't be happier. Very simple to use and gives excellent marks and sight tapes. It has an easy to use and very accurate arrow spine selector section also. I'm by no means "competent" with a computer and I can use it just fine.

Probably the best thing I like about TAP is the inventer/owner, Tony, has about the best customer service I've ever run across. I bought the new download and was trying to install it and couldn't figure it out, so I PM'd Tony (TAP on here). I still couldn't get it with his instructions so we talked on the phone. I'm still stupid, so I did what Tony told me to do and he took over my computer remotely and installed it for me. It was weird watching him move the mouse arrow and all the different things he was doing.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Shot a full round with these AA marks yesterday and all were perfect!!! Very happy with my choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good, you made a great choice. It really is so easy to use and the marks are spot on!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am happy with it!!! Now if only I could get some string time. My sons baseball schedule is crazy and he is only 11.


----------



## woodnsoul (Jan 4, 2011)

I think TAP is awesome! I have both - actually 3 and much prefer TAP. The Range-Mark print out is the best, IMO. And it is really easy to use.


----------



## TristanLebel (Jul 14, 2011)

I use on target 2 to make sight tapes for my Rytera Alien Nemesis, and well that software is not the best. If you're not computer literate I wouldn't get it, also it does not do a very good job of calculating arrow velocity either. As for something which runs on and ipod touch or other mobile device I am actually working on something; I released an app for android which accurately estimates arrow speed and am working on putting ballistics stuff in it and eventually porting it to apple. You can check out the Arrow Speed App here:

https://market.android.com/details?id=archery.arrowSpeed 

I hope to have the 'full' one out soon-ish


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Im just got my Archers Advantage and it is easy to use and gives multiple types of tapes for whatever you need.I would highly recommend it.


----------

